# Vorstellung



## MHorstmann (2. Apr. 2007)

Eigentlich heist das ja hier: Ich und mein Teich. Da kann ich leider noch nicht mit dienen denn noch ist mehr der Wunsch danach das was mich mal hierhergetrieben hat. Immerhin habe ich letztes Jahr mal angefangen, meinen Urwald den man Garten nennt auszumisten und ein ganz wenig zu verplanen. Dummerweise musste ich nach 4 Wochen Arbeit wieder zum Geldverdienen, oder besser gesagt zum Glück, nur der Garten war noch nicht fertig, wie erwartet und liegt seit dem wieder brach. Nun wird es Frühjahr und so langsam muss ich da mal weitermachen.
Ziel ist es für mich, einen pflegeleichten Garten zu haben, da ich weder begeisterter Gärtner bin noch einen grünen Daumen mein Eigen nenne. Eigenplant in meinen Garten ist auch ein "kleiner" Teich mit einem Bachlauf und kleinerem Fertigteichbecken an dessen Ende. Bilder hänge ich hier gleich rein und schreibe was dazu.
Werde diesen Thread auch wohl dazu nutzen, das Projekt mal weiter zu dokumentieren, alle paar Wochen wie es meine Freizeit so zulässt.

Der Teich selbst sollst später von heimischen Fischen bewohnt werden, also keine Koi's oder sowas. Schön wäre es, wenn sich ein kleines Biotop mit __ Libellen und so ergibt. Ich schau ihnen gern beim __ fliegen zu, hat irgendwie was faszinierendes. __ Frösche müssen nicht unbedingt sein, das geqäcke kann einem wirklich den Schlaf rauben. Habe es bei RiP 2003 in Nürnberg erlebt. *grummel*
Kindersicherheit braucht auch nicht gegeben sein, da mein Sohn inzwischen 18 ist und Enkel nicht geplant sind.

Standort des Teiches wird im übrigen Talheim in der Nähe von Heilbronn in Baden-Würtemberg sein. Ich selbst bin zwar Westfale, versuche aber in meiner Freizeit seit nunmehr 18 Jahren den Schwaben hier hochdeutsch beizubringen. Ein wahrlich schwieriges Geschäft sag ich euch. Beruflich habe ich eher mit Programmiersprachen denn schwäbisch zu tun, oder anders gesagt, ich verdiene mich als Programmierer in Firmensoftware bei einem Mittelstandsunternehmen.



Zu den Bildern:
Bild 1:
 
Dieses Bild gibt etwa die Masse des Teiches wieder, wie er zur Zeit ausgehoben ist. Es gibt 4 Bereiche die sich in unterschiedlichen Tiefen ausdrücken. Die Breite ist übrigens falsch wie ich grad sehe, das sind etwa 4 Meter, da jeder Bereich etwa 2 * 2 Meter groß ist. 
Der tiefe Bereiche wird von einer etwa 1 Meter hohen Mauer umfasst von der später über einen Wasserfall Wasser in den Teich fallen soll, angedeutet hier durch die braunen "Steiner". Diese schränken gleichzeitig stufenweise angelegte Beete an.

Bild 2:
 
Das gleiche Bild nur mal ohne Striche und Zeichnungen zur Zeit

Bild 3:
 
Die Tiefe des Teiches wird etwa 140 bis 160cm bbetragen, erkennbar an dem Herrn darin, der knapp unter 2 Metern misst.

Bild 4:
 
Der Teich mal vom Balkon aus gesehen. Die schwarze Linie gibt etwa die Umrisse des Teiches wieder, die braunen Linien rechts davon stellen die zukünftige Holzterasse da, die teilweise leicht über den Teich rüberhängt. Ich bin Modellbauer und will den Teich halt auch nutzen, um meine Modellschiffe auf Dichtheit zu prüfen, da dafür die Badewann einfach zu klein ist. 
Die blauen Linien zeigen den ungefähren Bachlauf an. Die brauen Linien vor dem Teich die Lage der Steine für die terassenförmig anzulegenden Hochbeete. Am teich soll oben auf dem Hochbeet ein kleiner kruzer Bachlauf sein, der dann wie geschrieben in einem kleinen Wasserfall mündet. Die Höhe wird etwa 1 Meter betragen, die Wassertiefe dort ca 140 - 160 cm.

Bild 5:
 
Hier nochmal vom Balkon aber weiter nach rechts rüber. Wieder der blaue Bachlauf (Länge etwa 9 Meter, Kautschuklfolie mit 140 breite plus Flies plus Pumpe mit 5600 Liter pro Stunde ist bereits da). Das brauen im Hintergrund wieder die terasse (4 * 6 Meter), das weisse wird der Weg zur terasse mit brücke über den Bach. Am rechten Ende vom Bach wird ein kleiner bereits vorhandener Fertigteich eingebaut, der geringfügig höher (15cm) wie der große Teich sein soll. Der Bach wird so angelegt, das das Wasser vom kleinen in den großen teich läuft wenn die Punpe arbeitet. Ist die Pumpe aus soll Wasser im Teich stehenbleiben, so das die hin und herschwimmenden Fische nicht plötzlich auf dem trockenen liegen werden.
Etwaige Filter wollte ich hinter dem Teich, quasi unterhalb des Nadelbaumes von Bild 2 unterbringen. Da würde dann noch ein Weg entlang des Teiches nach hinten gebaut. Da wäre Platz für Filteranlege, wobei ich da an ein Druckfilter dachte mit dem ich das Wasser dann eben auch gleich das Terassenbeet zu dem Wasserlauf hochpunpen könnte.
Da der Bachlauf bereits mit Kautschukfolie ist ziehe ich auch für den Teich die Kautschukfolie vor, auch wenn ich schon hier gelesen habe das das verkleben nicht ganz einfach ist.

Im der jetzigen Planung traten eigentlich zur Zeit nur zwei Fragen auf, die ich jetzt mal hier in den Raum werfe.
1. Ich müuss die Kautschukfolie ja auch mit dem Fertigteichbecken verkleben. Ist das möglich und wenn ja womit, oder kann ich das gleich vergessen?
2. Jede Pumpe hat eine maximale Pumphöhe. Von wo berechnet sich diese? Beispiel Wasserfall? Die Mauer hat eine Höhe von 1 Meter über dem Wasserspiegel. Stell ich die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle des Teiches (-160cm), muss sie dann 260cm überwinden oder nur 100 cm? ImPrinzip drückt doch der Wasserspiegel schon das Wasser in dem Schlauch der Pumpe auf die Wasserspiegelhöhe.

Danke schon mal für eure Aufmerksamkeit und Gruß aus Talheim
Matthias
_
Edit by Annett (hab mal die Bilder direkt an die richtige Stelle gepackt - hatte wohl nicht richtig geklappt.  )_


----------



## Joachim (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Na denn Willkommen und Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Olli.P (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Matthias,

Erst einmal *Herzlich Willkommen* hier bei den Teich Verrückten!!




			
				MHorstmann schrieb:
			
		

> Im der jetzigen Planung traten eigentlich zur Zeit nur zwei Fragen auf, die ich jetzt mal hier in den Raum werfe.
> 1. Ich müuss die Kautschukfolie ja auch mit dem Fertigteichbecken verkleben. Ist das möglich und wenn ja womit, oder kann ich das gleich vergessen?
> 2. Jede Pumpe hat eine maximale Pumphöhe. Von wo berechnet sich diese? Beispiel Wasserfall? Die Mauer hat eine Höhe von 1 Meter über dem Wasserspiegel. Stell ich die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle des Teiches (-160cm), muss sie dann 260cm überwinden oder nur 100 cm? ImPrinzip drückt doch der Wasserspiegel schon das Wasser in dem Schlauch der Pumpe auf die Wasserspiegelhöhe.
> 
> ...



Zur 1. Frage:

Ich würde es mit Adheseal probieren, wenn dann funktioniert dass am Besten!!
Meine PE-Folie ist angeblich auch nicht zu kleben, hab's mit Adheseal probiert und es funktioniert................... 
Alles was geklebt ist, ist seit letztem Jahr Oktober dicht...........
Ansonsten kenne ich mich mit EPDM-Folie nicht aus............... 

Zur 2. Frage:

Jipp, die Wassersäule wird ab Wasserspiegel gerechnet!!!!


----------



## sigfra (2. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Matthias...

dann begrüß ich dich doch auch mal... endlich mal jemand aus meiner Ecke... 

ich wohn 8 km von Mosbach entfernt... von HN aus alo ein Katzensprung... 


ansonsten wünsch ich dir für dein Vorhaben viel Glück und Ausdauer...

man liest sich...


----------



## Dodi (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Matthias!

Wow, was für eine ausführliche und gelungene Vorstellung   

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN hier im Forum.

Ich kann Olaf nur beipflichten: nimm Innotec Adheseal, das klebt wirklich super!

Ich wünsche Dir bei Deinem Vorhaben viel Erfolg - ach ja, wäre schön, wenn Du uns auf dem laufenden halten würdest.


----------



## Conny (3. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Matthias,

herzlich willkommen auch von mir.
 
Ich bin von Haus aus Pfälzerin (Heidelberg) und seit 15 Jahren im Rheinland, aber richtig Hochdeutsch können nur die Hannoveraner.

Dein Teichprojekt hört sich gut an. Da hast Du noch viel Arbeit vor Dir. Aber es wird belohnt werden


----------



## MHorstmann (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung (weiter gehts)*

Hallole,

ich dachte, ich bringe euch mal auf den laufenden Stand. Die Bilder sind ja vom letzten Jahr gewesen, auch wenn der Beitrag vom April war. Ich wollte damals dann weitermachen, aber wie das mit der Arbeit so ist, so bleibt halt alles dann doch liegen. Im August und September ging es dann wieder mal weiter, im Wechsel mit Arbeit. Also quasi 2 Tage arbeiten und 3 Tage Urlaub, so ging es am Teich endlich wieder vorwärts.
In Stundenlanger Kleinarbeit wurde der Teich modeliert und versucht die Ecken in die Waage zu bekommen. Der Bachlauf wurde noch einmal etwa vertieft. Abgegrenz durch Betonsteine, die ich senkrecht in den Boden lies, wurde die spätere Sumpfzone. 3-laggig das Flies darüber sichern die Teichfolie. Genommen habe ich übrigens die EPDM-Teichfolie mit 1mm dicke. Insgesamt hatte ich ein Stück von 7,6 * 11,5 Meter.
  
  
Auch die drei Ebenen (0,3m, 0,6m, >1m) habe ich mit schräggestellten Gehwegplatten abgefangen um eine Mulde zu haben, in der die Teicherde sich später hält und nicht in den tieferen Teil gespült wird. 
Später habe ich dann die obersten Steine wieder weggenommen, da ich mich entschlossen hatte, die Flächen nicht komplett mit Erde zu füllen sondern stattdessen mit Körben zu arbeiten. Dadurch erübrigte sich das.
Die Folie des Bachlaufs habe ich an die Folie des Teiches angeklebt. Das ganze ging ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
 
Dann musste ich unbedingt etwas grünes im teich haben und so entschlossen wir uns das Sumpfgelände in Betrieb zu nehmen. Pflanzen waren beim Handel inzwischen zum Herbstpreis zu haben und so schlugen wir gnadenlos zu.  
 
Die Mauer auf dem Bild Hatte uns noch reichlich Ärger gemacht. Zuerst war geplant die Mauer direkt auf den Teichrand zu bauen, aber man riet mir davon ab da die senkrechte Teichwand dem Druck der Steine nicht standhalten würde. Aus diesem Grund Habe ich dort nocheinmal mächtig Erde abgehoben und so die Mauer weit nach hinten versetzt. Dadurch habe ich quasi noch eine Flachwasserzone geschaffen, die aber später noch durch den Wasserfall unruhig werden wird.
Die unterschiedlichen Steine haben im übrigen auch Ihren grund. Die unteren Reihen sind aus Granit, darüber liegen Kalksandsteine. Diese sind vor Ort dagewesen und verbaut worden. Da man aber Kalksandstein nicht ins Teichwasser legen soll musste ich einen Unterbau schaffen. Dieses waren die Granitsteine die unten drunter liegen.
Übrigens fiel mir einer der Kalksandsteine aus der Hand auf die Folie, was der Folie übrigens nichts ausgemacht hat. Soviel zur Festigkeit dieser Folie. Einfach Klasse.
 
Nun musste noch der Bachlauf aktiviert werden. Hier kam auch der erste Farbkleks in unseren "Garten". Der Hügel ist aus altem Fundamentbroken erstellt worden, wo letztes Jahr im Herbst noch unser Gartenzaun drauf stand. Der musste für Stellplätze weichen und mein Frau wollte den "Kruscht" unbedingt für den Garten aufbewahren. So fand er dort seinen Platz.
  
Dieses Wochenende kamen dann noch etwa 300 Kilo Flusskiesel rein (Körnung 50 - 100) sowie etliche Eimer mit feinerem Rheinkies und dann kam ich wieder und wollte etwas Leben im Teich haben, also ab zum Laden und 7 Gründlinge und 17 Goldfische geholt. Die Goldfische sieht man auf dem Foto ganz gut, die Gründlinge müsst ihr suchen  
  
Was man momentan nicht sieht ist das links vom Bach inzwischen Kalksandsteine gestappelt wurden zu einem Hochbeet. Da muss ich noch aktuelle Fotos von machen. 
Oben auf das Hochbeet kommt noch ein kleiner Bachlauf mit einem Wasserfall ins Teichbecken. Der Wasserfall wird gespeist mit dem Wasser aus dem Druckfiler. Die daran angeklemmt Pumpe macht etwa 5600 Liter pro Stunde.
Der große Bachlauf wird übrigens von einer Pumpe mit 7500 Litern gespeist.
Die Gesamtwassermenge des Teiches ist rechnerisch zwischen 16000 und 18000 Litern anzusiedeln. Die Grundfläche beträgt etwa 25qm. Die tiefste Stelle ist etwa 180cm.
Was sind die nächsten Schritte? Das ist auch davon abhängig wie ich wieder Urlaub nehmen kann und wie das Wetter mitspielt.
Gemacht werden muss noch der Wasserfall, eine 7*4 Meter große Holzterasse rechts vom Teich, ein Holzsteg rund um den Teich sowie Rollrasen auf dem Rest mit noch einigen kleinen Beeten im Garten verteilt.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## w54wolle (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Matthias !  
Ein "Herzliches Willkommen" auch von mir, schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast. Ich wünsche Dir bei Deinem Vorhaben, welches nicht wenig Arbeit machen dürfte wenn ich das so sehe, viel Erfolg und Freude an Deinem Teich welcher mir schon jetzt gut gefällt  Also halt uns auf dem Laufenden : 
und tschüß bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Annett (8. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Matthias,

na da habt Ihr aber ganz schön was geschafft. 

Einen kleinen Hinweis hätte ich noch für Dich und hoffe dabei, er kommt nicht zu spät:


> Auch die drei Ebenen (0,3m, 0,6m, >1m) habe ich mit schräggestellten Gehwegplatten abgefangen um eine Mulde zu haben, in der die Teicherde sich später hält und nicht in den tieferen Teil gespült wird.


Bitte keine Teicherde oder sonstige ERDE in den Teich einbringen.
Feiner Kies, Verlegesand oder Sand sind je nach Besatz und Zielsetzung wesentlich bessere Substrate ohne zusätzlichen Startdünger für die Algen.


----------



## fleur (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung (weiter gehts)*

Zitat von Matthias:
Dieses Wochenende (7.Oktober) kamen dann noch etwa 300 Kilo Flusskiesel ... und dann kam ich wieder und wollte etwas Leben im Teich haben, also ab zum Laden und 7 Gründlinge und 17 Goldfische geholt. Die Goldfische sieht man auf dem Foto ganz gut, die Gründlinge müsst ihr suchen  

Hallo Matthias,

habe ich richtig verstanden ???   
Du hast gleich nach dem Wassereinlaß und dem Kies 24 Fische eingebracht ???? 
Nach Deinem Profilteichbild ist deine Teichanlage noch nichtmal fertig ????
Hast Du die unzähligen Beiträge gelesen über : Teich einfahren 4 Wochen; Nitritpeak; Wasservolumen pro cm Fisch u/o pro Stör/Koi etc. ?????

eine besorgte Carin i.A. von fleur

Bitte sorge dafür, daß ich mich entspannen kann


----------



## MHorstmann (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung (weiter gehts)*



			
				fleur schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> habe ich richtig verstanden ???
> Du hast gleich nach dem Wassereinlaß und dem Kies 24 Fische eingebracht ????
> ...



Hallo Carin,

du kannst dich entspannen. :beeten: 
Das Wasser ist bereits seid mehreren Wochen im Teich. Hatte noch mit einem Loch im Bereich des Wasserdurchlasses für den Schlauch zum kleinen Becken mehrfach zu kämpfen, wodurch ich immer wieder Wasser verlor.
Ich war letzte Woche endlich dazu gekommen Kiesel zu holen um damit den Teichboden im Bachlauf zu bedecken. Danach habe ich lediglich noch etwas Wasser zugegeben (etwa 15cm Wasserhöhe).
Ich hatte ferner noch eine Wasserprobe mit zum Laden genommen und die Qualität dort prüfen lassen. Sie wurde als gut befunden. Sonst hätten wir mit den Fischen noch gewartet.

Gruß Matthias

PS: Wenn du die Maus auf den Bildern stehen lässt zeigt dir das System den Namen des Bildes an. Daran erkennst du wann es aufgenommen wurde: JahrMonateTag_Nummer.jpg


----------



## MHorstmann (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> na da habt Ihr aber ganz schön was geschafft.
> 
> ...



Teicherde habe ich in der Sumpfzone verwendet und in den Pflanzkörben. Dafür kommst du mit deinem Hinweis etwas zu spät. Den Boden, der nicht bepflanzt wird wollte ich jetzt mit Flusskiesel verschiedener Größen bestücken und weitere Pflanzen in Körbe setzten. Die Körbe sollten eigentlich wieder mit teicherde bestückt werden.
Was soll ich sonst mit den zwei Säcken machen die ich noch habe?  

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Iris S. (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

Hallo Matthias,



			
				MHorstmann schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich sonst mit den zwei Säcken machen die ich noch habe?



Leg sie unter der Rubrik Erfahrung ab  .

Den Fehler mit der Teicherde habe ich leider auch gemacht. Die muß komplett wieder raus (außer bei Seerosen). Auch wenn die ganze Arbeit mit einpflanzen dann umsonst war  .

Ich muß da auch noch mal ran. Brauche aber etwas höhere Temperaturen.

LG
__ Iris S.


----------



## katja (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

hallo matthias und willkommen im forum!

auch ich habe, bevor ich dieses klasse forum fand, ALLE pflanzen schön mit teicherde in pflanzkörbe gepackt...... 

und, als ich dann viiiiel gelesen hatte und GUT beraten wurde, alles wieder ausgepackt, die ganze erde entfernt und "nackig" in den bodengrund gepackt.
seitdem wesentlich weniger algen, eigentlich kaum noch!

es ist einfach so, dass diese tolle erde   nur den verkäufer glücklich macht! du bringst damit nährstoffe pur für die algen rein.

also auf ans werk und raus mit dem dünger!!!

die noch verpackten säcke würde ich zurückbringen und sagen, ich hab zuviel gekauft. sollte in keinem laden ein problem darstellen, hab ich mit verschiedenen sachen schon oft so gehandhabt. geld zurück bekommen und gut!


----------



## Hawk0210 (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Vorstellung*

moin Matthias und herzlich willkommen!!!

sieht doch echt toll aus dein teich  wünsche dir noch viel spaß mit deinem teich


----------

